# Post your desktop backround



## No_Nickname (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I was wondering what everybody's backround was, so I thought I would start a thread.

I'll post my current backround first


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a program that changes my wallpaper every 5 minutes, which consists over over 300 airplane pics.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 10, 2008)

What program is that Thor?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2008)

It's called Nuonsoft. Here is the link...

NuonSoft :: Wallpaper Cycler - Product Information


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 11, 2008)

I've used this one for years:


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2008)

Minas Tirith!! Cool, Emon, I have a statue of that city.

Unfortunately my PC is cr*p and can't handle a desktop, so all I have is this.....


----------



## muller (Oct 11, 2008)

I took this with my phone, so the pic isn't the best. I'd just gotten into my car in my local town and 8 DeLoreans drove by! Use it as my wallpaper now.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2008)

Classic WW2 shot, here:


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 11, 2008)

muller said:


> I took this with my phone, so the pic isn't the best. I'd just gotten into my car in my local town and 8 DeLoreans drove by! Use it as my wallpaper now.



You can thank us for those wonderful pieces of crap! 8)


----------



## muller (Oct 11, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> You can thank us for those wonderful pieces of crap! 8)



Their good looks far outweigh their shortcomings! 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 11, 2008)

This is what I've been using for a while

Me and my brother did this in our backyard a couple of months ago.This aint photoshoped in any way


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2008)

This is mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just changed to this one....


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess I've already posted twice, so I should probably post mine. And Thor, sadly that program doesn't work on Mac .


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice pics

Jan I've just set mine to the one you posted


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2008)

Current one on my desktop (Okavango Delta). Laptops is below (Deadvlei and the surrounding dunes - 1 of the 3 pictures).


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cool idea...problem is, I run Webshots on both of my Computers, so the images change every 5 - 10 minutes.

This is what I have at the moment on both (this computer is the upper, the other machine shown at the bottom):


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

Someone tell me how to do it, I'm (almost) computer illiterate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Someone tell me how to do it, I'm (almost) computer illiterate!



How to attach an image to a post?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

No, how to post my desk top image, or is it the same procedure? Give me weapons, aircraft, parachutes, vehicles, paint, cameras ... I can work them, but when it comes to computers, I'm still very much in primary school!


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2008)

terry all you need to do is post the pic you are using as the background on your computer screen in the same way you posted the pics of your models


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Jan I've just set mine to the one you posted



Cool! I have a few Milwaukee Road and others...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Karl, I'll do it now. This is one I use, although it changes every month or so. This was at a parachute centre in August '85, we'd been waiting for the weather to clear, and I grabbed this shot before getting into another aircraft to chase the 'blue holes'.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

OOPS! Forgot to re-size, sorry!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2008)

Airframes said:


> No, how to post my desk top image, or is it the same procedure? Give me weapons, aircraft, parachutes, vehicles, paint, cameras ... I can work them, but when it comes to computers, I'm still very much in primary school!



Ahh...ok!

I can't think I've ever seen you post an image, so that's why I asked 

Great photo, by the way!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I've got some other pics posted in Aviation Pictures, some of my paintings, and in the Modelling threads, under 'Stop moaning Lucky', or something like that!


----------



## Clave (Oct 11, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> I guess I've already posted twice, so I should probably post mine. And Thor, sadly that program doesn't work on Mac .
> 
> You don't _need_ programs to make things work on a Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice Clave, thanks a bunch! I'm still new to the Mac, so I don't know all of its intricacies.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 11, 2008)

New one for me:


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2008)

heres mine:


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2008)

here's my current one,


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2008)

here's mine its a screen grab from il2 1946


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hermann Graf had some good looking 109's!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

This is my current one, from the Mustang shoot I did last month. I will probably be cycling this one out in a bit for one from the last couple of days.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

I tend to be spoiled. I use alot of Eric's terrific shots as my wall paper. Here is the current one Im using.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a pretty recent shot, Paul. It is a pretty unique formation.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

evangilder said:


> That's a pretty recent shot, Paul. It is a pretty unique formation.



I agree with you on that, Ive never seen this formation before. Guess thats why its on my desktop. That and the fact you take awesome pictures.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 12, 2008)

gorgeous shots, you guys!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a nice P-51 shot,Eric and an unusal livery

this is one I've just started using,one my Dad took a while ago


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 12, 2008)

From my collection of aircraft over the Falls


----------



## drgondog (Oct 12, 2008)

one of several


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> That's a nice P-51 shot,Eric and an unusal livery
> 
> this is one I've just started using,one my Dad took a while ago



Great prop blur on that one!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Great prop blur on that one!



Thanks Mate

My Dad was lucky to get this,He'd just got his Canon 350D and was one of his last days with that company

My Dad's the ameteur compared to my brother

He recently did his first Air to Air with a Hughes 500 from a Robinson 44

Said it was some fun ,with the wind and all

What do you do your shoots from?Cessna's?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

I have never actually shot a picture from a Cessna of another airplane. I typically jump into a formation lineup and take shots from the formation. It is much easier on the pilots if they are flying similar aircraft. That's not to say that dissimilar formations aren't done, they just aren't as easy (as if flying formation is easy!). I have shot from a T-6, T-34, Stearman, L-19 Bird Dog (whoops, I think that one is a Cessna), T-28, AN-2 Colt, B-25 and a Rockwell Commander. I think that's everything I have flown in for photo flights.

Shooting from a helicopter can be difficult because of the amount of vibration that they generate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres ours for the Seasonal Bliss.........


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to interupt the flow, but a quick question for Eric. I've been using a pair of Olympus OM1's since they were first introduced, with various lens combinations. I'm keeping them, but think it's about time I got into the digital world. I won't be doing any air to air anymore, maybe, rarely the odd bit of ground to air at airshows. My main requirement would be model (plastic, not female!) photography, so I'm wanting good close up and depth of field as standard. Looking at Olympus E420 , Nikon D60 and Sony DSLR A300. My ex-wife's got the Nikon, which I find slightly cumbersome (for me) and off balance. Any thoughts on my choices Eric?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's one of the other screens I use, from a very recent commission. So recent, in fact, that the client hasn't got the painting yet!!


----------



## javlin (Oct 12, 2008)

From http://www.aviation-arthouse.com/wiek/spit_with_a_buzz_framed_1920.jpg


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure I can help you with that one, Terry. I don't know the Nikon D60, and the others I can unfamiliar with. What I will say is that the camera body does not make the difference, the glass makes a huge difference. You can have the most kick-ass camera body in the world, but if you put a crappy lens in front of it, it's still going to take crappy pictures. 

For that kind of photography, I'd look at a short zoom with macro, like an 18-135, or something like that. Make sure it has macro so you can get the details.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Terry

I'm no camera expert but my brother says nikon and canon are very good but as Eric said it's the lenses that make the shot

Him and my Dad both have 30D's which is why I've got full acess to the 350D

my borthers currently loooking at upgrading to the 40D or 50D 

Don't know if this helps but thought it may in some way

What do you use Eric?in that siggy it looks like you've got a pretty nice sigma?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 13, 2008)

very cool painting terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Terry, 

Nice job on that painting, also wanted to mention that I have a Pentax K100D DSLR and I use the 100 Macro lense for extreme close in shots. It gives me great results under varying conditions.

Not sure if we have a Photography (camera and related) thread, but perhaps we should, so we could discuss the equipment...lol


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 13, 2008)

Screenshot:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Eric, Daniel and Dave. Totally agree about the lens, was once a tech rep with Kodak, on the pro side.
I will be able to use some of my existing lenses, with (fairly expensive) adaptor, but, it was more the quality of the digital body I was looking at, as digital is still new to me. I'll probably go for the Nikon, as a local deal includes a good Nikor lens, short zoom. Thanks again. and thanks for compliments on the painting. Back to the thread!


----------



## drgondog (Oct 13, 2008)

another wolfie. 

I also have an A-10 pic with 30mm ripping but it is 3-4mb and the mods would kill me - I really don't want to shrink it as the detail is unbelievable


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

javlin said:


> From http://www.aviation-arthouse.com/wiek/spit_with_a_buzz_framed_1920.jpg



322nd


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

Awww..Bill, I love that one!


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I picked this one for halloween


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Oct 20, 2008)

Most of my desktop wallpaper consists of pictures of my wife, our dogs, and our models. I change pictures pretty much every other week.

Here's my current shot: My wife and HER Piper Cub model at our local R/C field.


----------



## Soren (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 22, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's mine. The Fokker 4 on KDE (not windows)


----------



## Geedee (Feb 26, 2012)

No surprises here


----------

